# got another mouse vid



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

just testing my web skillz click hope it you can see it.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice vid man!


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

that video rocks







. Those ps took some mean bites!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice ....


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

All I have to say is................


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the commentary was my favorite part







awesome vid, badass caribe









Joe


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

That was wicked nice Video


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

It just pops open a blank page for me. I'm on an Apple Powerbook running OS X 10.2.5 with the latest Safari web browser. All the other vids around here worked for me (except the one with the eminem music... could only get audio there)


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

OK I figured it out.

The original URL given only works for Microsoft web browsers (booooo). This one should work for everyone.

Very nice vid BTW.


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Awesome video








How many caribe and reds and what size tank?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice vid and commentary.


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

good lookin out for everyone - yonderway....i was experimenting with my frontpage editing skillz. this is the first time i posted a video on my own, it's w/frontpage probably why it's MS only. you gotta show me the way you made that link with the quicktime viewer.

spyderman - it's a 60 gal w/ 3 Caribe and 3 RBP










Dee


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Ahhh yeah that's why; Frontpage will make your site MS-only if you use special features (and they won't tell you which ones) which leaves all the Linux, Mac, etc people out in the dust.

There are like a zillion books out there on HTML. Best way to do it is to write it yourself. I have a lot of frontpage-generated content that I'm converting over to regular HTML.

As for the video, I'd probably just do a hyperlink.


```
<A HREF="http://www.example.com/fartlight.mpg">Fart Lighting Video</A>
```


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Nice vid!! Best one I've seen so far. The setup was perfect. No obstuction in the background so the carnage was seen very clearly. If I may have a suggestion though, I would love to see the mouse face before taking the plunge. Close-up. Then, I'd like to see when the mouse actually hit the water (released from hand by it's tail)


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Forgot to ask... Did they eat the whole things? The bones, skull? Did they chew them on or just swallowed it through?? Did you have to immediately do water change/cleanup? I wonder if the water turned really stink


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

nice job


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

good work







love those p's


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Great Play by Play.....


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice one ! Liked the clear view....

Keep up the good work


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SteelGluer said:


> Great Play by Play.....


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

sorry i'm responding so late...I was out for a couple of days in Vegas.

yonderway - i'll have to check out one of those HTML books. frontpage is just an easier way right now because my isp already is setup to use MS frontpage just activate the extentions and you're set. it's kinda convenient like that.

bite - they usually eat the whole mouse, bones and all. sometimes mostly they leave the tail but they tear that sucker to shreads, depends how hungry they are. here's some leftover's to give you an idea (thread)


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

deeboi - that's the cool thing, you don't need to know HTML. Just upload the vid to your site, and post the direct URL to the vid without any sort of HTML page to load it. That's what most seem to do here and it works well.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The mouse was trailing its intenstines after the first bite...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

No offense you sound like the dude wheres my car type









or were you intoxicated?









no offense meant though


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

haha, he kinda does.........


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

damn, cool video...

damn, how much weed did you smoke before you turned on the camera


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

DEEBOI U ARE CLASSIC IM IN AWE


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i give that


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Quality! Eat it mouse! STUPID MOUSE!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Well done! How big your cariba?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

commentary does rock


----------

